# No audio, only on one channel. Puzzled.



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Hello-

I'm having a strange audio problem and I'm not sure if it's a tivo problem or a cable co problem.

The problem is I don't get any audio on one specific channel-- Disney HD. Disney SD and all of the other Disney SD and HD channels work.

When I first noticed the issue I tried a few things:

-- Primary TV through HDMI to my Yamaha AVR: no audio (w/ both DD and PCM).
-- Alternate TV through HDMI directly to the TV: no audio (w/ both DD and PCM)

My TiVo HDs connected to these two sets didn't have this problem. All other channels are working (so far).

Thoughts? Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

You might be able to tell something by going to DVR diagnostics under Settings/System Info. First, tune a few tuners to the related Disney channels as well as the bad channel. Look at the pattern of the values for video PID and audio PID and see if the bad channel is somehow different (on both the TiVoHD and Roamio). Possibly the cable company is doing something wrong in its setup, and the old TiVos know how to correct the error and the Roamio doesn't (just a guess).


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Unfortunately DVR Diagnostics causes both of my HDs to hang requiring a reboot, but I can try comparing working Disney channels to the non working one to see if there's anything that sticks out. 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe check which primary/secondary audio setting you are using under TiVo&#8217;s Audio setting. There could be no audio for that one channel if it&#8217;s set to secondary. Most channels without a secondary audio will use whatever the primary audio is.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

worachj said:


> Maybe check which primary/secondary audio setting you are using under TiVo's Audio setting. There could be no audio for that one channel if it's set to secondary. Most channels without a secondary audio will use whatever the primary audio is.


Not using any secondary audio (that was one of the first things I checked as well).

Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Not sure exactly what I'm supposed to be looking for, but here's the DVR Diagnostics output for two tuners, one working the other not.

*~~~ Audio Working: Channel 750 - Disney XD HD ~~~*

```
Tuner: 0
Channel: 750
Frequency: 393000 KHz
Modulation: QAM 256
Program Number: 750
Signal Source: Cable
Connector Type: RF 2
Channel Bits: 2127898
CableCARD Association: CableCARD 1
Signal Strength: 100
Signal Lock: Yes
Program Lock: Yes
Search Complete: Yes
SNR: 43 dB
RS Uncorrected: 0
RS Corrected: 0
RC State: Available
Current Tuning Status: Tuned: Success
Tune State: In progress
Last Used Channel Plan: Undefined
CCI Byte: 0x02
Time Since Tune Start: 117 seconds
Time Since Signal Lock: 117 seconds
PCR PID: 0x220
Video PID: 0x220 (MPEG2)
Available Audio PIDs: 0x221 (AC3), 0x222 (AC3)
Last Selected Audio PID: 0x221 (AC3)
Resolution Status: -
Resolution Time: -
TA/SDV Message: -
TA/SDV Time: -
Pending Tune Status: No Tune Pending
```
*~~~ Audio NOT Working: Channel 731 - Disney HD ~~~*

```
Tuner: 4
Channel: 731
Frequency: 363000 KHz
Modulation: QAM 256
Program Number: 731
Signal Source: Cable
Connector Type: RF 2
Channel Bits: 2127898
CableCARD Association: CableCARD 1
Signal Strength: 100
Signal Lock: Yes
Program Lock: Yes
Search Complete: Yes
SNR: 43 dB
RS Uncorrected: 0
RS Corrected: 0
RC State: Available
Current Tuning Status: Tuned: Success
Tune State: In progress
Last Used Channel Plan: Undefined
CCI Byte: 0x00
Time Since Tune Start: 66 seconds
Time Since Signal Lock: 66 seconds
PCR PID: 0x320
Video PID: 0x320 (MPEG2)
Available Audio PIDs: 0x330 (AC3), 0x321 (AC3)
Last Selected Audio PID: 0x321 (AC3)
Resolution Status: -
Resolution Time: -
TA/SDV Message: -
TA/SDV Time: -
Pending Tune Status: No Tune Pending
```
Anything jumping out at anyone?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

There are two available audio PIDs. On the first (working) one, you have the first PID selected. On the second (non-working) one, you have the second PID selected. That's the only thing that jumps out at me.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Arcady said:


> There are two available audio PIDs. On the first (working) one, you have the first PID selected. On the second (non-working) one, you have the second PID selected. That's the only thing that jumps out at me.


Is it possible to select PIDs? If so, how?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

It's not possible to select PID for us (unless that's what SAP does - it should be possible to test that). Does anybody out there successfully use a non-English default audio setting on a Roamio?

I do see that on all of the audio PID pairs I've looked at, I always have the first one listed (possibly English?). So there might be something to the ordering such that the second is not working on a Roamio.

Note that the last selected audio is not correctly reported unless you've actually listened to that tuner - it's often incorrect if the show is being recorded but hasn't been on live-tv. I don't know if that's a bug.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Hm. Thanks, I guess I should contact TiVo about this?

Should I start with regular Customer Service, or go straight to Margaret?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I finally stumbled across a SAP show (Castle, I think) and tested that when I set Spanish as the default desired audio, I got the second audio PID in its list (I got the first audio PID if I had been listening to the English). This was on a Roamio so the problem isn't just use of the second audio.

This evidence probably supports my hypothesis that your local franchise has goofed up on the audio description of DisneyHD, since your Roamio isn't using the first audio PID which I would think should be the English one. In that case, the Roamio isn't auto-correcting right, and your TiVoHD (and undoubtedly the cable company DVRS) are.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Hm. So it sounds like a cable company problem that my TivoHDs hid.

This'll be fun trying to explain this to their 1st level tech.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Have you tried a reboot?

Some have had problems with too strong of a signal on the Roamio and have used a splitter to bring the signal strength down below 100 and SNR below 40

GL


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

bdspilot said:


> Have you tried a reboot?
> 
> Some have had problems with too strong of a signal on the Roamio and have used a splitter to bring the signal strength down below 100 and SNR below 40
> 
> GL


Yep. I've rebooted several times.

I think I'll reach out to TiVo first. Maybe they can start a dialog with the cable co? I just can't imagine I'll be taken seriously if I say to the cable co "The secondary audio PID presented to my tivo via the cablecard isn't able to be played".


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Smirks said:


> Yep. I've rebooted several times.
> 
> I think I'll reach out to TiVo first. Maybe they can start a dialog with the cable co? I just can't imagine I'll be taken seriously if I say to the cable co "The secondary audio PID presented to my tivo via the cablecard isn't able to be played".


Have you tried a splitter to lower the signal?

BTW: How did you get those screen shots of your TIVO?


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't have any splitters, but I did order some attenuators today, so we'll see if that makes a difference.

No screenshots, all manual transcribing.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Decided to contact Margret about the issue. Here's what she said:



> Thanks. We do have a fix for this problem, and it will appear in one of the next two updates. If you'd like to resolve it sooner, you could consider joining our Beta program.


----------

